# >> BAG RIDERS SALE: Air Lift Bag and Management Kits <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

​

*WHAT'S IN THE KIT?*

OUR COMPLETE KITS INCLUDE THE CONTROL SYSTEM OF YOUR CHOICE,
AIR LIFT 4 CORNER AIR SUSPENSION, 2 AIR LIFT MANIFOLDS (WHEN APPLICABLE),
VIAIR COMPRESSOR(S), A 5 GALLON TANK, AIR LINE, AND ALL REQUIRED FITTINGS

*-- MANUAL MANAGEMENT:*
-- $1,586.00 (MKII/MKIII JETTA, GTI, GOLF, B4 PASSAT, CORRADO)
-- $1,386.00 (MKIV JETTA, GTI, GOLF, NEW BEETLE)
-- $1,396.00 (MKV/MKVI JETTA, GTI, RABBIT, B6 PASSAT, EOS, AUDI A3)


*-- ANALOG MANAGEMENT:*
-- $1,978.00 (MKII/MKIII JETTA, GTI, GOLF, B4 PASSAT, CORRADO)
-- $1,778.00 (MKIV JETTA, GTI, GOLF, NEW BEETLE)
-- $1,788.00 (MKV/MKVI JETTA, GTI, RABBIT, B6 PASSAT, EOS, AUDI A3)


*-- AUTO PILOT MANAGEMENT:*
-- $2,221.00 (MKII/MKIII JETTA, GTI, GOLF, B4 PASSAT, CORRADO)
-- $2,021.00 (MKIV JETTA, GTI, GOLF, NEW BEETLE)
-- $2,031.00 (MKV/MKVI JETTA, GTI, RABBIT, B6 PASSAT, EOS, AUDI A3)



We accept Mastercard, Visa, Discover and PayPal.


PROMOTION ENDS OCTOBER 31ST AT MIDNIGHT.

*If you have any questions, feel free to call, email or PM us! *


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbup:

Thanks for taking the time to talk to me this past weekend at H20i, very helpful and great crew :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It was good to see you Kevin, thanks for dropping by. Give me a call.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

just bought. any idea how long regular shipping to maryland takes?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

2-3 days :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

smugfree3 said:


> just bought. any idea how long regular shipping to maryland takes?


Thanks for the order, you should see your kit on Wednesday. You can expect a tracking number in your inbox tomorrow.



rabriolet said:


> 2-3 days :thumbup:


Kris is spot on. (he's installed several of these setups in the MD area)


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying a full analog kit for a mk5 from you guys. How well does that switchbox work? Particularly the all up/all down function. Does the car go up and down pretty evenly?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

dan the welder said:


> I'm thinking about buying a full analog kit for a mk5 from you guys. How well does that switchbox work? Particularly the all up/all down function. Does the car go up and down pretty evenly?


the switch box has nothing to do with that, the length of air line will determine your rise and fall. if the length of line is 7ft to the front and 4ft to rears then the distance the air has to travel to front is longer than to the rears so the rear will rise first, unless you get flow controls, which btw i highly recommend :thumbup: you can adjust the flow of air when raising and lowering to your liking


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The AVS switchboxes like the one included in our Analog kit work great you get individual controls, front only/rear only switches and the all up/all down switch. 

Mr. Dirty is correct, the all up/all down switch will open four valves simultaneously but not ensure perfectly even movement. Flow controls are an easy way to tune your system for even movement, I run four of them on my car.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

How much is a digital air ride kit for a Corrado normally?


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

air line length is not the primary reason for the car not raising and dropping at the same rate without flow controls (although it is a small factor).... the main reason is that really heavy thing under your hood, the weight of the motor will make the front come down faster.... unless you want to cary a spare motor and trans in your trunk to even out the weight flow controls are def the way to go!!!!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

downlowcustomz said:


> air line length is not the primary reason for the car not raising and dropping at the same rate without flow controls (although it is a small factor).... the main reason is that really heavy thing under your hood, the weight of the motor will make the front come down faster.... unless you want to cary a spare motor and trans in your trunk to even out the weight flow controls are def the way to go!!!!!


WRONG

my rear goes up and down faster


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> WRONG
> 
> my rear goes up and down faster


x2

Also the size of the line will determine the maximum speed potential of your up/down. ie 1/4 line will be much slower than 3/8 line


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_Dirty_ said:


> x2
> 
> Also the size of the line will determine the maximum speed potential of your up/down. ie 1/4 line will be much slower than 3/8 line


And equally as important, the orifice size of the valves.


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

Will sent you a message with a few questions on setups.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Wilbur the pig said:


> Will sent you a message with a few questions on setups.


I'm just getting caught up on my PM'ing now. I will get back to you momentarily.


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

No rush was just bumping your thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Wilbur

I pm'ed you back with some specific pricing


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wilbur the pig said:


> No rush was just bumping your thread.


will, get this guy on air please


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ghostdriver said:


> How much is a digital air ride kit for a Corrado normally?


The manual kit for the Corrado is $1586, $1978 for Analog. 




nap83 said:


> will, get this guy on air please


I'm trying :laugh:


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

just ordered...so excited


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

good products
good prices 
*great* people 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Will be ordering an anolog set up for my jetta in the next couple of days :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dan the welder said:


> just ordered...so excited


 Shipped  



Jetta11J said:


> Bump


 Hey Jeff! 



powdub said:


> Will be ordering an anolog set up for my jetta in the next couple of days :beer:


 Awesome, we have three complete Analog management kits remaining.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Back to the top :thumbup:


----------



## erkblack (Aug 24, 2010)

does they auto pilot have individual four corner control? or is it just front/ back and all? what is total travel? and are the struts adjustable? do u have a website?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

erkblack said:


> does they auto pilot have individual four corner control? or is it just front/ back and all? what is total travel? and are the struts adjustable? do u have a website?


 yep auto pilot does have all four corner control plus all dump, pre set pressures, and also all up.. here is the bag riders www.bagriders.com. You will find Wil is the easiest guy to talk to ever... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Just ordered a complete analog set up for this pig :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

powdub said:


> Just ordered a complete analog set up for this pig :thumbup:


 this thing looks great!! good luck with the install :thumbup:


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

i forsee a mudflap delete in your future then. :thumbup:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

bassmanjosh said:


> i forsee a mudflap delete in your future then. :thumbup:


sadly


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

great sale! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

back to the top :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> great sale! :thumbup:


What's up Austin? B5 Passat kits are still in the works dude! Do you still have those gauges by chance?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

powdub said:


> Just ordered a complete analog set up for this pig :thumbup:


I know you :thumbup:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

whats up dude! 

kit should be here tomorrow. thanks will :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

sale ends soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> sale ends soon!


 very soon.


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

I am looking to get a kit for a b5.5 passat. Any suggestions??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Malicious_Whip said:


> I am looking to get a kit for a b5.5 passat. Any suggestions??


 Can you hold out until spring time? If so we will have a setup on the shelves by then umpkin:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

if i may suggest something.... 
a cool option would be an 'upgrade' to the anodized colored aeroquip pipe plugs. they have them in red and blue and gold too, i think. i would have gone with a color given the choice to accent my tank in such a way.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ONLY A FEW HOURS LEFT! THEN THE DEALS ARE GONE!  



smugfree3 said:


> if i may suggest something....
> a cool option would be an 'upgrade' to the anodized colored aeroquip pipe plugs. they have them in red and blue and gold too, i think. i would have gone with a color given the choice to accent my tank in such a way.


 I'll look into those, they sound pretty cool :beer:


----------

